# Crawfish



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 2, 2020)

Ready set go!  These things are huge!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 2, 2020)

Anyone living in Dallas area or has a Fiesta Mart you can buy by the lb. $2.99 or $3.99 for large lb.


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 2, 2020)

That looks fantastic! Did you go catch those yourself? 
Like.


----------



## WaterRat (May 2, 2020)

Trying not to drool on the keyboard !


----------



## Blues1 (May 2, 2020)

Oh Yeah! You got it going on!


----------



## jcam222 (May 2, 2020)

Nice. Haven’t had them in quite awhile. One of the guys that runs one of our plants was from Louisiana. He used to do big crawdad boils


----------



## one eyed jack (May 2, 2020)

That's a great looking pan of chow.


----------



## kruizer (May 2, 2020)

I love mud bugs.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 3, 2020)

I love those things & it's been a while since I've had any!
And your right, I've never seen them that big before!
I bet that was some good eating!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2020)

Beautiful Crawfish!!
Wish we had some like that around here.
Up here we call ours "Crayfish", and they aren't good for anything but "Bass-Bait".
Like.

Bear


----------



## RyeSmoke (May 11, 2020)

Super jealous! We also call them crayfish where I'm from, and you can catch them down in some of our local rivers. Although it would take a while to get enough for a big boil like that. Still never had a proper crawfish boil. It's high on my bucket list. Do you make them spicy?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 13, 2020)

I like spicy but really they don't pick up that much of flavor.  They done so quick.  I heard to throw ice in water so they can sit longer will give more flavor.  I do sprinkle the spice over them when they come out.


----------



## Smkryng (May 17, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I like spicy but really they don't pick up that much of flavor.  They done so quick.  I heard to throw ice in water so they can sit longer will give more flavor.  I do sprinkle the spice over them when they come out.


If you check out Malcom Reed on YouTube he has a pretty good tutorial on a crawfish boil and how to soak so that they pick up all the juices and spices from the boil. Seems pretty similar to the the way I’ve seen people do it down in Louisiana if that helps any.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 17, 2020)

Smkryng said:


> If you check out Malcom Reed on YouTube he has a pretty good tutorial on a crawfish boil and how to soak so that they pick up all the juices and spices from the boil. Seems pretty similar to the the way I’ve seen people do it down in Louisiana if that helps any.


Malcom Reed  nows his stuff.  I just sent buddy a link to his channel yeasterday.  He my go to guy!


----------

